# Guacamole is not quite right



## Jennifer Murphy (Aug 28, 2022)

After checking several guacamole recipes online, I tried this:


2 ripe avocados
1 Roma tomato, chopped
3 tsp fresh lime juice
2 Tbs fresh cilantro, chopped

As per the instructions, the avocados both had the stems. They did have a few dark spots, which I scooped out with a spoon before adding the rest to the mixing bowl.

I chopped the tomato as finely as I could. I did leave the skin on. Should I have removed the skin?

I chopped the cilantro as finely as I could.

The result was pretty good, but not as good as what is served in Mexican restaurants. It seemed like some ingredient was missing. It seems to me that what the restaurants serve is "sweeter", but that can't be so. Maybe "milder" or "less tart".

We are tryng to cut down on salt, so I did not add any. I know that a little salt can make a big difference. Should I try that first?

We do not like raw onions, so I left that out, even though it was called for in most recipes.

I like garlic, but another member of the family hates it, so I left that out, too. 

I would appreciate any suggestions for what to add.

Thanks


----------



## Silversage (Aug 28, 2022)

Finely chopped onion


----------



## Jennifer Murphy (Aug 28, 2022)

Silversage said:


> Finely chopped onion



Ok, how much? What's the absolute minimum I can get away with?

This is yellow onion, right?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2022)

If you want to have a guac that tastes like the restaurant's, you have to make it like they do. 

Does the person who dislikes onion like the restaurant guac? If so, make it with the onion and add some salt. The taste of the combination of ingredients is different from the tastes of the individual ingredients.

It's a treat and salt on occasion is usually OK unless there is a serious medical condition.


----------



## Jennifer Murphy (Aug 28, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> If you want to have a guac that tastes like the restaurant's, you have to make it like they do.


That makes sense. 



> Does the person who dislikes onion like the restaurant guac? If so, make it with the onion and add some salt.


I thought they did, but I just checked -- they do not. So I'll make it how _I_ like it. 



> The taste of the combination of ingredients is different from the tastes of the individual ingredients.


Yes, so I am learning.



> It's a treat and salt on occasion is usually OK unless there is a serious medical condition.



OK, and I'll also add some garlic. Thanks


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 28, 2022)

My guacamole, as taught to me by  a good Mexican/American friend in San Diego:
2 ripe Hass avocados
1 tbs. finely mìnced tomato
1 tsp. finely minced sweet onion
1 tsp. fresh lime juice (can use lemon if you prefer)
1/4 tsp. Tabasco Sauce
2 tbs. minced, fresh cilantro

Remove seed from avocados, and place flesh into stainless steel, or glass bowl.  Add onion, and tomato.  Mash to desired texture with a fork.  Gently stir in remaining ingredients until well distributed.  Cover with plastic wrap, pushing wrap down to touch the guacamole, removing as much air as possible.  Refrigerate unti time to serve.

You can add more, or less Tabasco to your taste.  I find that the hot sauce is essential to round out the flavor.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 28, 2022)

I just had some today!

I've Tried all sorts of things in guacamole, and my favorite recipe is still one of the first ones I tried, out of one of _Diana Kennedy's_ early books (though I don't remember which one!), and it's simply a small amount of _salsa cruda_, mixed with the avocado.  As much as I like garlic, I don't like it in this, and as much as I like chipotles, I didn't like the version with that as much.  And I also didn't like it made with habaneros.  And I don't like it as much with the lime juice.  My friends and I have sampled countless versions of guacamole, and we almost all liked the old fashioned one best!

One change I make, with this, and some other fresh salsas, is to mince up a small shallot, instead of onion, mainly because I don't want to cut open a large onion just for this - ok if I'm making something else I can use it in, but not if I'm just making this for a snack!  And something that helps with this, or anything you will be putting fresh onion in, is to mince it well, then rinse it, and drain it, before stirring it in.

Guacamole isn't guacamole without chile, of some sort.  I've had some very mild varieties I would stir into small batches, and set aside for someone who couldn't eat hot stuff, then add the hot chili, to the rest.  Serrano peppers are standard, jalapeños are good, and more available, but my favorite, and a couple friend's as well, is an orange, ripe pepper - Hanoi Market - similar to another orange pepper, the Bulgarian Carrot, but milder, and has a delicious, unique flavor, but not something you are likely to find in most stores!  Also great in SE Asian sauces, which is why I have to grow it every year.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 28, 2022)

We take the skin off the tomato and also remove the goopy stuff inside.  We also use a bit of garlic, onion, pickled jalapeno, and hot sauce, plus salt, pepper and lime juice.  I also usually throw in about a tablespoon of mayo.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2022)

I make a cheater guacamole. I mix mashed avocado with any tomato based salsa that I like. I don't know how authentic that is, but it's quick and very tasty. So, if your friends have a salsa (homemade or store bought) that they like, maybe try mixing some of that into some mashed avocado.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 29, 2022)

Salt


----------



## jennyema (Aug 29, 2022)

SALT!

Guacamole needs salt.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 29, 2022)

If you don't like jalapeno, try serrano or manzano (apple) chili.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 29, 2022)

For me, garlic is like the backbone of the guacamole.

My basic of all basic recipes for guac consisted of Avocados, salt, garlic and lemon juice ( although theoretically Lime is more authentic, I prefer the lemon). 

My wife also doesnt like cilantro or spicy , so I leave out the cilantro and any spice elements

Sometimes I will add chopped onions and tomatoes if they are readily available  , or like Taxlady mentioned, sometimes as a cheat Ill toss a tablespoon or two of a salsa I have in the fridge ( which will add the tomato, pepper and onion element).

What I find interesting is the OP's families dislike of onion and garlic, which is not necessarily unusual, but usually cilantro is the ingredient many people find offensive.


----------



## IC 2.0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Jennifer Murphy said:


> We are tryng to cut down on salt, so I did not add any. I know that a little salt can make a big difference. Should I try that first?



This ^^^


----------



## Silversage (Aug 30, 2022)

Jennifer Murphy said:


> The result was pretty good, but not as good as what is served in Mexican restaurants. It seemed like some ingredient was missing. I*t seems to me that what the restaurants serve is "sweeter", but that can't be so.* Maybe "milder" or "less tart".
> 
> 
> We are tryng to cut down on* salt, so I did not add any*. I know that a little salt can make a big difference. Should I try that first?
> ...






You said it was 'sweeter' in restaurants.  Sweetness comes from the onion,  Chop it very finely and no one will notice, but it will definitely bring on the sweetness.

You also said you left out the salt.  You can't leave out the salt!  Food needs salt.  Without salt, it will taste flat.   Most people's salt problems don't come from the little they use in home cooking - it come from all the prepared, packaged, and fast foods they eat. 

You also eliminated the garlic.  That is more optional than the onion and salt, but still adds flavor.   

If you find a recipe, you can't just leave out half of the ingredients and expect all the flavor.  Make it the way the recipes are written before you try to make changes.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 30, 2022)

*Jennifer,* 
I think your decision to _make it as you like it_ correct.  

The people you are trying to please don't seem to like it in the first place so it is highly doubtful that they will like it no matter how you make it.

Check and see if they even like avocado.  That might be the problem! LOL


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 30, 2022)

Salt


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2022)

I don't like raw onions, either, so I add a sprinkle of granulated onion. I've read that soaking chopped onions in an acid like citrus juice or vinegar reduces the sharp flavor, but I don't bother.

And SS is right about the salt - the amount people use to make their own food is not where the problem is. Also consider that if you add a half teaspoon or a teaspoon of salt to the guacamole, each person will only be eating a fraction of that. It's not enough to make a difference in someone's health (unless they have a serious medical problem), but it makes a huge difference in the flavor.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 30, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> *I don't like raw onions*, either, so I add a sprinkle of granulated onion. I've read that soaking chopped onions in an acid like citrus juice or vinegar reduces the sharp flavor, but I don't bother.
> 
> And SS is right about the salt - the amount people use to make their own food is not where the problem is. Also consider that if you add a half teaspoon or a teaspoon of salt to the guacamole, each person will only be eating a fraction of that. It's not enough to make a difference in someone's health (unless they have a serious medical problem), but it makes a huge difference in the flavor.



Use sweet onion and that is what the lime juice is for.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2022)

I have. Still not a fan. And I know that's what the lime juice is for. I was talking about a technique that can be used in more than just this one recipe, but I choose to use granulated onion for this.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 31, 2022)

Raw onion has a very unpleasant affect on me as well.  When I remember, I soak just in water and find that makes a difference, but often still not enough. In a Thai Cucumber Salad, with the acidic dressing, it works.

Scallions, shallots, red, yellow, white, sweet - doesn't matter. Raw same affect.

Cooked is fine.  *GG*, never thought of using granules for raw - have to remember that. thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 31, 2022)

A friend of mine used to be allergic to all alliums. He could tolerate small amounts of garlic and onion powder.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 31, 2022)

CraigC said:


> Use sweet onion and that is what the lime juice is for.



I thought the lime juice was to inhibit oxidation of the avocado, which turns it a bad shade of brow.   

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Janet Smith (Aug 31, 2022)

*Guacomole*

My favourite recipe for this is in the Magnolia Table cookbook by Joanna Gaines.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Aug 31, 2022)

I needed this thread.  It struck me as funny, in a good way.

Take out the flavor and it has no flavor.

I tend to make things as I like them.  Unless someone has an allergy or is staunchly against something, they usually come around, as long as it is tasty.


----------



## IC 2.0 (Sep 1, 2022)

Vinylhanger said:


> I needed this thread.  It struck me as funny, in a good way.
> 
> *Take out the flavor and it has no flavor.*
> 
> I tend to make things as I like them.  Unless someone has an allergy or is staunchly against something, they usually come around, as long as it is tasty.



Yes, exactly LOL. One of the main differences between food cooked at home vs. a restaurant is the lack of salt. It's probably the #1 reason why a recipe fails, or doesn't "come out".


----------

